# Philips Makes 1,000,000th Ambilight Display



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bruges, Belgium - November 29 - Philips Consumer Electronics, the global LCD FlatTV market leader, today announced that its one millionth Ambilight FlatTV has been manufactured at its main manufacturing facility in Bruges. The millionth Ambilight FTV, a 42 inch LCD HD-ready display with Philips' unique Ambilight Full Surround feature, demonstrates that consumers are seeking an exceptional viewing experience which only Ambilight can provide - consumer satisfaction surveys conducted by Philips show that 85% of customers rate Ambilight as either "excellent" or "very good".

"We're very proud to announce this important milestone for Philips Consumer Electronics," said Rudy Provoost, Chief Executive Officer, Philips Consumer Electronics. "This demonstrates to us that Ambilight has clearly become a hit with consumers - it not only enhances the overall viewing experience but it also makes watching TV easier on the eyes. We look forward to our next million Ambilight FlatTVs and remain committed to our brand promised of 'sense and simplicity' - delivering products and solutions that are easy to experience, advanced and designed around the consumer."

Ambilight makes an impressive contribution to the overall viewing experience by producing ambient light that automatically and independently adapts color and intensity according to the changing content on the screen, adding a new dimension to the viewing experience and completely immersing the viewer. Introduced by Philips in 2004, Ambilight creates ambiance, stimulates more relaxed viewing and improves perceived picture detail, contrast and color. ...

More @ http://www.penac.philips.com/themes/ambilight1m/


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Have you seen the commercials for these TV's? One scene show a shot of the Incredible Hulk on the TV, and Ambilight obligingly casts a green hue on the wall behind the set. Creaates ambiance and stimulates more relaxed viewing? *NOT!* :icon_lame :barf:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Just strikes me as a strange idea.


----------

